# Cost of living/ holiday in Barzil



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I know this is a portugal forum but if some can help me it will be grate

Can anyone tell me what the requirements are for a UK citizen go on a holiday to brazil

and what is the cost of living if i want to move to brazil for some months

many thanks


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Try looking here


Cost of Living in Brazil. Prices in Brazil.


----------

